# Casio "super Illuminator" 200m - Mtd-1054-1avef



## Fray Bentos (Mar 2, 2008)

Just received from Roy, what I believe was the last of the current stock of the Casio Super Illuminator.....Super Illuminator?....it puts Trinity House to shame!!!

Roy has done well to source watches that are obviously the best of each manufacturers range and it shows.

This is a cracking piece of metal, superb clean lines, good clear hands, good lume, nice date position and feels good on the wrist...so much so it could easily have a 1 in front of the price Roy currently has it for.

The timekeeping is spot on over the day or two I've had it, really pleased overall with it and a very good Â£36 spent.

Regards.

Richard.

Pic courtesy of RTL Watches.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

there a cracking piece of kit aren't they?


----------



## mediummynd (Mar 16, 2008)

I love mine they are a cracking watch


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)

Best light ,my bedside tick tock


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Got two now









Alasdair


----------

